# Some guidance about Mk3 golf 5 doors vs 3 doors and haldex conversion



## israelvzla (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I´m new to this forum and I´m placed to be here, first of all, I have some questions cause I´m new to the WV world. 


I would like to know the fisical differences betwen mk3 Golf 3 doors and 5 doors, what are the differences betwen them apart of the door quanty and look, are there some chassis differences? 

I´m planning to buy a mk3 Golf, but I only see 5 doors in my country, to put a turbo VR6, another issue would be, how much compresion ratio can a VR6 support with a turbo running pump gas? 
And what about lasting with a turbo setup? 

I´ve seen some spec on web pages with VR6 running on 15 or 17 psi of boost, but I don´t know if its posible with unleaded fuel (95 octanes exactly, maybe 91) 

what part will I need to make a haldex conversion? 
www.dutchbuild.com appears to be an option, but I need to know more details about a list of parts needed to do the conversion, they talk about converting the mk3 frame to fit the haldex, but I can´t see the rest of the parts needed, for example: control arms wheel hubs, axles, drive shaft 


Thanks 
And sorry for my english.


----------



## israelvzla (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone???


----------



## israelvzla (Aug 1, 2010)

My plan is to build a 400hp engine, maybe 350hp, I think I´m just lucky, cause I have some pieces that could work

I think I´m going to use just the housing from this Maf meter









NGK Wideband with NTK sensor









Moates Burn2 (Depends if its posible to use it with OEM ECU)









A set of 42Lbs injectors









Fuel Rail extrusion










These injectors are Ford Racing, but the question is: will I need to get adaptors? due to its EV1 connection, and I´ve heard that VW uses EV6 connectors for the injectors
Correct me if I´m wrong


----------

